# Lost Boat Trailer Registration



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

I am currently in the process of selling a boat. I lost the registration form for the trailer. I still have the license plate (which I will not leave on the trailer when sold) but I lost the registration paperwork for the trailer. Can I go to the secretary of state and get a new one (i.e. will they have it in their computer and can print me out a new registration form? I have the license plate number). The main reason that I want the registration form is to give a copy to the new buyer so they don't have to hassle with taking the boat off the trailer, weighing and empty trailer, and getting a certified weight certificate.

Thanks,

John


----------



## geofraz61 (May 12, 2012)

You should be able to. I actually bought a boat and trailer 2 months ago with no reg for the trailer. They let me as a buyer just bring in the plate number tracked it, and transferred right to me. Don't see why they wouldn't hand you one?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Thanks. That's what I am hoping for.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Well they probably won't just hand you one. I'm pretty sure you can get one, but it's probably going to cost you $5 or $10.


----------



## geofraz61 (May 12, 2012)

I was really suprised as a buyer they let me transfer it, with just the plate number. Good thing the guy left it on for me.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

They transferred the plate to you?

That surprises the heck out of me. I was always told that trailer plates wouldn't transfer. When a trailer is sold, the purchaser has to buy a new plate.


----------



## geofraz61 (May 12, 2012)

jpollman said:


> They transferred the plate to you?
> 
> That surprises the heck out of me. I was always told that trailer plates wouldn't transfer. When a trailer is sold, the purchaser has to buy a new plate.


No, not the plate. Just the boat trailer itself. She just used the plate # to look it up.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## geofraz61 (May 12, 2012)

I just thought it was odd. I had a signed title for the boat, but nothing on the actual trailer. That's all she asked for, and transferred right over. Maybe it was linked to the boat some how in the computer, just seemed to easy. I always expect the worst in there sometimes.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## speedway2899 (Feb 20, 2012)

OK...... heres one for you guys...... I am buying a boat and trailer next week. The trailer has a perm plate and the MC tag is good till 2013. The guy doesnt have the registrations for the either. He did fill out a blue piece of paper , which is an SOS bill of sale.

What do you think is gonna happen here when I walk into SOS next week???


----------



## JLBrandt (Apr 5, 2008)

Copies of previously purchased boat registrations can be printed online at the SOS website for $2.00

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JLBrandt (Apr 5, 2008)

Trailer registrations 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BradG(00) (Jun 12, 2012)

I know when i just registered my boat with 2013 they just gave me a new one for 2014 as for the trailer way i see it, it was part of the sale but i don't know if it goes that way

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## speedway2899 (Feb 20, 2012)

I think Im screwed on getting the trailer plate put in my name! Looks like Im in the clear on the boat getting put in my name!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Getting the boat and trailer in your name should be no problem. But you're going to have to purchase a new trailer plate and boat registration. When a boat is sold, the registration doesn't transfer. The new owner has to buy a new registration and go from there. I haven't bought a boat in several years, but unless it's changed recently that's the way it is.

John


----------



## Chasin (Jun 25, 2002)

speedway2899 said:


> I think Im screwed on getting the trailer plate put in my name! Looks like Im in the clear on the boat getting put in my name!


Just tell them you built the trailer or its an old one without a serial number on the trailer. They will get you a plate.
Ive built a couple of my own trailers and never had a problem. 
Registration will simply say assembled trailer.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Have sold a number of refurbished trailers and I tell the buyers to take the bill of sale to the SOS and hope they get a rep who is willing to work with just that documentation... Seems to have worked for them...


----------

